

Zuckerberg Wants A Facebook For Kids Under 13 - bproper
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110520/minor-controversy-zuckerberg-wants-young-kids-on-facebook/

======
codabrink
I hope this doesn't happen. The negative impact of social networking doesn't
need to happen to people any sooner than it already does in their lives.
Especially in the developmental years where kids are just learning to
socialize.

